# تَرْقُبُهُ وُقُوْعًا



## Ali Smith

مرحبًا

Could someone tell me what ترقبه وقوعًا means and why the second word is منصوب in the following please?

أنا ابن التارك البكري بشر عليه الطير ترقبه وقوعًا

My translation: I am the son of the person who left al-Bikri Bishr in such a state that the birds were above him waiting for him while falling.

I am guessing this is the vocalization:

أَنا ابْنُ التارِكِ البِكْرِيِّ بِشْرٍ عليه الطَّيْرُ تَرْقُبُهُ وُقُوْعًا

شكرًا جزيلاً


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Salut,



Ali Smith said:


> Could someone tell me what ترقبه وقوعًا means and why the second word is منصوب in the following please?


I did some research and found that some say it's a haal.



Ali Smith said:


> My translation: I am the son of the person who left al-Bikri Bishr in such a state that the birds were above him waiting for him while falling.


Does your translation mean that the birds are waiting and falling at the same time?
If so then I find this strange, in general the haal expresses simultaneity but here I do not think that is the case, I think that it is special haal which we have already spoken about several times in the forum.



Ali Smith said:


> أَنا ابْنُ التارِكِ البِكْرِيِّ بِشْرٍ عليه الطَّيْرُ تَرْقُبُهُ وُقُوْعًا


I did not know this structure,  it would seem that the word التارِكِ  is both مضاف إليه and مضاف... it surprises me a little, because in general the مضاف is not defined by the article al.

I would have thought that the word التارِكِ  would be only مضاف إليه and that the word  البِكْرِيِّ  would be مفعول به and not مضاف إليه, so it would be in the accusative case and not in the genitive case ... But I saw that some say that the word التارِكِ  is both مضاف إليه and مضاف...


----------



## Arbazz

Is it possible that maybe the idaafah in attaarik and the word following it are of the type idaafah lafziyyah?


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Arbazz said:


> Is it possible that maybe the idaafah in attaarik and the word following it are of the type idaafah lafziyyah?


I also thought that maybe it was a  إضافة لفظية ... but I had doubts because there are conditions to respect when the first term ( مضاف) is an active participle. One of the conditions is the time, time must be the present or the future. Now it seemed to me that the context of this sentence was the past ...


اسم الفاعل: إن دلّ على مُضِيّ، كانت إضافته حقيقية، فيتعرّف بإضافته إلى معرفة، نحو: [نحمد اللهَ خالقَ الكَونِ] [5].

     فإن دلّ على حال أو استقبال [6]، كانت إضافته لفظية، فلم يتعرّف بإضافته إلى المعرفة، كنحو قول قومِ (عاد) في الآية: ]هذا عارضٌ ممطِرُنا] [7].

Source : الإضافة - ديوان العرب


----------



## Abbe

أَنا ابْنُ التارِكِ البِكْرِيِّ بِشْرٍ عليه الطَّيْرُ تَرْقُبُهُ وُقُوعا

The statement I am the son of the one who left al-Bikri, Bishr  while the birds where waiting... is حكاية الحال and the condition of the present time is therefore fulfilled.

You can find an example of this in surat al-Kahf وكلبهم باسط ذراعيه

If we consider وقوعا to be a مفول له it would mean something like "I am the son (grandson) of the one who left al-Bikri, Bishr, while the birds where waiting for him (to die) in order to fall upon him."


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Salut,



Abbe said:


> The statement I am the son of the one who left al-Bikri, Bishr while the birds where waiting... is حكاية الحال and the condition of the present time is therefore fulfilled.


OK, thanks. I found a passage which confirms that it is a إضافة لفظية (with explanations of the problem) :



> في باب الإضافة اللفظية عند الإضافة يجب أن تحذف الألف واللام من المضاف إليه، فإذا قلت: هذا الكتاب إذا أضفته قلت: هذا كتاب محمد، يجب أن نحذف الألف واللام من المضاف الذي هو الكتاب إلا في باب الإضافة اللفظية التي يكون المضاف فيها اسم فاعل أو نحوه، فإنه لا مانع من أن تدخل الألف واللام على المضاف، أي من أن تبقى الألف واللام في المضاف مع إضافته، لكن بشروط.
> 
> 
> من ضمن الشروط: أن يكون المضاف إليه بـ"ال" فإن كان المضاف إليه فيه "ال" صح أن يكون المضاف فيه "ال" تقول: رأيت الرجل الطويل الشعر. الطويل مضاف والشعر مضاف إليه، كلاهما فيه "ال" إذا صار كلاهما فيه "ال" صح أن تدخل "ال " في المضاف.
> 
> 
> ولا يصح أن تقول: الطويل شعر بأن تبقيها في المضاف وتحذفها في المضاف إليه.
> 
> 
> فأنا ابن التارك البكري، التارك البكري صح إضافة التارك وهو فيه "ال" إلى البكري؛ لأن فيه "ال" فإذا حذفنا البكري صار التارك مضافا إلى بشر، وبشر ليس فيه "ال" إذن لا يصح أن يقترن المضاف بـ"ال" في باب الإضافة اللفظية إلا في مواضع منها: أن يكون المضاف إليه بـ"ال" فإن كان المضاف إليه ليس بـ"ال" كما في صورة أنا "ابن التارك بشر" فإنه لا يصح إذن، امتنع إحلال الثاني الذي هو بشر محل الأول الذي هو البكري؛ لأن هذا فيه "ال" وهذا ليس فيه "ال" فتعين حينئذ أن يعرب بشر عطف بيان ولا يصح أن يعرب بدلًا. واضح ؟
> 
> source : موقع حلقات جامع شيخ الإسلام بن تيمية - شرح الآجرومية







Abbe said:


> If we consider وقوعا to be a مفول له it would mean something like "I am the son (grandson) of the one who left al-Bikri, Bishr, while the birds where waiting for him (to die) in order to fall upon him."


Thank you. Yes it seems to express the purpose, I found this explanation (ترقبه *لكي *|* لتقع *عليه) :
 
أصله يقول: أنا ابن ذلك الشخص الذي ترك البكري بشر عليه الطير ترقبه وقوعًا، أي أنني طرحته وجندلته وجعلت الطير ترقبه *لكي *تأكل من جيفته أو من جثته.
---
المعنى: يقول: أنا ابن الرجل الذي ترك بشرا البكري تنتظر الطير موته *لتقع *عليه.​

But I don't know if the word  وقوعا can be مفعول له, there are conditions for the المفعول له ... And I saw that some say that it is haal ... Now the problem is that usually the haal expresses simultaneity (الحال المقارنة) and not the purpose... But there is another type of haal called حال مقدرة...

I haven't found any references that clearly state that this type of haal expresses the purpose but there are several threads in the forum about this:

- خَرَجْتُ أَطْلُبُ مَاء
- جَلَسَ وليدٌ يقرأُ باهتمامٍ قصَّةً
- Purpose in مضارع

And in this post He came riding  - الحال Qureshpor, cited several examples from Wright's book...


----------



## Abbe

When I searched for the sentence mentioned by the OP I found people who said it can be either a hal or a mafoul lahu. To me the latter makes more sense


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Oui j'ai trouvé cela :   وقوله‏:‏ وقوعاً  فيه أعاريب‏:‏ أجودها أنه مفعول له، أي‏:‏ تنتظر ازهاق روحه للوقوع عليه‏.


----------



## Ali Smith

Thank you! I should add that تَرَكَ (to leave) has another meaning: "to make, cause, render". For instance, in the Qur'an it says وتركهم في ظلمات. And there is a saying تركت الحبل شديدًا "I made the rope strong." So, maybe أَنا ابْنُ التارِكِ البِكْرِيِّ بِشْرٍ عليه الطَّيْرُ تَرْقُبُهُ وُقُوْعًا could be translated:

I am the son of the person who made al-Bikri Bishr such that birds were upon him waiting for him in order to fall (on him).

But the problem still remains: even if we accept that عليه الطير is in the present tense in the sense that it was the present tense at the time when his father made/left al-Bikri Bishr like that, this doesn't change the fact that the making/leaving took place in the past. The problem lies in the fact that التارك البكري is in the past tense, not the present or future.


----------



## Abbe

It is good to have these discussions. It slipped my mind that an اسم فاعل with the definite article like التارك doesnt need to be in the present or the future tense to be a part of an idafa lafdhiya.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Salut,



Abbe said:


> It is good to have these discussions. It slipped my mind that an اسم فاعل with the definite article like التارك doesnt need to be in the present or the future tense to be a part of an idafa lafdhiya.


Hum ... it's interesting ... I read a few lessons ...

It seems to me that the rule you mentioned does not concern الإضافة اللفظية. I think this concerns the case where the active participle acts like the verb from which it derives (see the passage below*** and the passages I quoted in the following post #11).

And as you say, when the active participle is defined by article al then there are no other conditions to be respected (such as the tense for example) for it to act like the verb from which it derives.

But in this case the question is: can it be  مضاف ?  I haven't seen any example of this yet. It seems to me that in all the examples that I have seen the object of the participle is not  مضاف إليه and I think it is in the accusative case.

That's why I wrote this:


Ibn Nacer said:


> I would have thought that the word التارِكِ would be only مضاف إليه and that the word البِكْرِيِّ would be مفعول به and not مضاف إليه, so it would be in the accusative case and not in the genitive case ... But I saw that some say that the word التارِكِ is both مضاف إليه and مضاف...


** *Source  منتديات ستار تايمز *:*
ويعمل عمل الفعلين في حالتين :

    الأولى : *أن يكون محلى بـ : أل ، فيعمل مطلقا سواء دل ع**لى الحال **،أو الاستقبال ، أو المضي *، وسواء أكان مسبوقا بنفي ، أو استفهام ، أم لم يكن مسبوقا .
    مثاله : جاء الضارب زيدا *أمس *.
     فقد عملت ( الضارب ) فنصبت ( زيدا ) لأنها مصحوبة بـ : أل ، فهو بعمل ولو دل على المضي .
مثال آخر :جاء الضارب زيدا *الآن *، وجاء الضارب زيدا *غدا*.​

The passage in red is clear but it concerns  *إعمال اسم الفاعل*, so the question is whether this rule also applies to  الإضافة اللفظية ?

Note that زيدا is in the accussative case in the examples...


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Here are some passages:



> يأتي اسم الفاعل الذي يعمل عمل فعله على صورتين :
> *1 – معرّفا بـ ( الـ ) *
> في هذه الصورة يؤدي اسم الفاعل عمل فعله *مطلقا بغير شرط* ، مثل :
> ---
> * هذا السارقُ المالَ* .
> اسم الفاعل : السارق .
> المال : مفعول به لاسم الفاعل .
> ---
> – قال تعالى : ‘ *فَاطِرِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ **جَاعِلِ الْمَلَائِكَةِ رُسُلًا* ‘ ( فاطر 1 ) .​...
> جاعل : نعت ثان للفظ الجلالة وهو اسم فاعل أضيف إلى مفعوله ( الملائكة ) وعند إضافته إلى الملائكة تعدى إلى المفعول ( رسلا ) ، وهو مضاف .
> الملائكة :  مضاف إليه مجرور بالكسرة الظاهرة في آخره .
> رسلا : *مفعول به* لاسم الفاعل المضاف ( جاعل ) منصوب بالفتحة الظاهرة في آخره .
> 
> source : بحث عن اسم الفاعل في اللغة العربية : تعريف ، إعراب ، أمثلة واضحة - أنا البحر


In * هذا السارقُ المالَ *the active participle *السارقُ *is defined by the article al but the word *المالَ *is in accusative case so i think that * السارقُ المالَ* is not an annexation. The question is: would it be correct for it to be an annexation like this *هذا السارقُ المالِ* with the word *المالِ* in the genitive case ? If so I think the condition of tense will be necessary, right ?

- Other examples of similar structures : *﴿ وَالْمُقِيمِينَ الصَّلَاةَ وَالْمُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ ﴾ [النساء: 162]*

In *جَاعِلِ الْمَلَائِكَةِ رُسُلًا* there is an annexation but the active participle *جَاعِلِ *is not defined by the article al.



> يعمل اسم الفاعل عمل فعله:
> 1ـ يرفع فاعلا فقط إذا كان فعله لازما،مثال:محمد *ناجح* *أخو*ه.
> 2ـ ويرفع فاعلا *وينصب مفعولا به* إذا كان الفعل متعديا لمفعول واحد،مثال:محمد *حاملٌ* *أخو*ه *قفةً*.
> ---
> *شروط عمل اسم الفاعل*:
> يعمل اسم الفاعل عمل فعله بأحد شرطين:
> 1 ـ أن يكون معرفا ب (ال)،فيعمل *بلا شرط*.
> مثال:هذا هو الولد *المسافر* *أبو*ه.
> مثال:أنا هو *المعاون* *أخا*ك في مزرعته.
> مثال:الله هو *الرازق* *عباد*ه *مطرا*.
> ---
> *تنبيه** :* لا يصح أن نقول: القطار نازل ركابه أمس.،*أما إذا كان معرفا فإنه يعمل بلا شرط*:رجع الهارب أخوه أمس.


Source : 2-اسم الفاعل وعمله - محفظة الأستاذ خليفة


----------



## Abbe

In the alfiya ibn Malik says
ووصل " أل " بذا المضاف مغتفر * إن وصلت بالثان: ك‍ " الجعد الشعر "

One condition of the idafa we are talking about is that both the mudaf and the mudaf ilayhi have alif and lam. This is the case in the example mentioned by the OP.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Abbe said:


> In the alfiya ibn Malik says
> ووصل " أل " بذا المضاف مغتفر * إن وصلت بالثان: ك‍ " الجعد الشعر "
> 
> One condition of the idafa we are talking about is that both the mudaf and the mudaf ilayhi have alif and lam. This is the case in the example mentioned by the OP.


Thank you. Yes but does he consider it a إضافة لفظية? If so then that would mean that we can have a إضافة لفظية even if the participle indicates the past ???


----------



## Abbe

Yes the words بذا المضاف refer to  الإضافة اللفظية


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Thank you.  Yes I saw this here (source) :

أما الإضافة غير المحضة (اللفظيّة) - *وهي المراد بقوله: "بذا المضاف"* أي: الذي تقدَّم الكلام فيه قبل هذا المراد بقولة لأنهما مُتَعَاقبان, بمعنى أنهما لا يجتمعان كما تقدّم في الإضافة المحضة, ولكن لماَّ كانت الإضافة لا يجتمعان كما تقدّم في الإضافة المحضة, ولكن لماَّ كانت الإضافة فيه يلالرانة

But this concerns the fact that the first term of this type of annexation can be defined by article al.  And that, we already knew, we discussed it previously... And in the example أَنا ابْنُ التارِكِ البِكْرِيِّ بِشْرٍ we have an annexation of this type but it seemed to me that if the active participle indicates the past tense then the annexation is not لفظيّة but it is معنويّة ...

That's what I don't understand


----------



## Abbe

We have different types of idafa lafdhiya

1 Where the mudaf doesnt have alif and lam
2 Where the mudaf has alif and lam

In order for the first category to be considered a part of an idafa lafdhiya, it (ism fail, ism mafoul etc.) has to carry out its meaning in the present or the future time. If it doesnt then its considered to be an ordinary idafa, i.e. an idafa manawiya.
If we say هذا ضارب زيد أمس we know that zayd has a kesra, that the ism fail is not an عامل and that the idafa is manawiya.
As long as the mudaf is not an عامل the idafa is manawiya

Now for the second category we know that the mudaf is an عامل regardles of time (past, present, future) and this is because the alif and lam is like the ism mawsoul الذي so when we say الضارب the meaning is الذي ضرب. All types of idafa when you have إضافة العامل إلى معموله are considered lafdhiya.

One of the functions of the idafa al-manawiya is to give تعريف or تخصيص and the idafa is called lafdhiya when this isnt the case.

If you sayهذا ضارب زيد اليوم  the word darib is still considered nakira, and if you say هذا التارك الرجل the word al-tarik doesnt gain تعريف by its annexation to al-rajul because its already definite.

So the idafa in أنا ابن التارك البكري بشر cant be manawiya, because al-tarik is already definite and because its an عامل


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Salut,

Perhaps there are differences on this question between grammarians ... I have based myself on several articles but I may have misunderstood... I will quote this article *في الإضافة اللفظية والمعنوية*...



Abbe said:


> In order for the first category to be considered a part of an idafa lafdhiya, it (ism fail, ism mafoul etc.) has to carry out its meaning in the present or the future time. If it doesnt then its considered to be an ordinary idafa, i.e. an idafa manawiya.


Ok but according to the article this rule concerns only the active participle, and more precisely the active participle derived from a transitive verb ... Well, that's another subject...



Abbe said:


> If we say هذا ضارب زيد أمس we know that zayd has a kesra


Ok.



Abbe said:


> Now for the second category we know that the mudaf is an عامل *regardles of time (past, present, future)* and this is because the alif and lam is like the ism mawsoul الذي so when we say الضارب the meaning is الذي ضرب. All types of idafa when you have إضافة العامل إلى معموله are considered lafdhiya.


It is this point that poses the problem : If the action expressed by the active participle takes place in the past then the annexation is not لفظيّة but it is معنويّة... Here are some passages :



* ب - الإضافة المعنوية:*
...
§ * أو اسمَ فاعلٍ يدلّ على زمن ماضٍ فقط* (بِقَرِينة، وللقرينة الاعتبار الأول)، نحو: كُرِّمَ الرجلُ *مُنقذُ *الطفلِ من الغرق.

If the  *اسمَ فاعلٍ يدلّ على زمن ماضٍ فقط *then the annexation is معنويّة this is the reason why the word *مُنقذُ *does not have article al, it is defined by the annexation so there is indeed an agreement in determination between *مُنقذُ *and الرجلُ ...



3*- اسم الفاعل:
...*​3- 2- وتكون إضافة اسم الفاعل (المشتق من فعلٍ مُتعدٍّ) إلى *مفعوله*:

§ * لفظيةً* إذا دلّت على *الحال أو الاستقبال*، نحو:
...​* فإذا عُرِّف الموصوف، وجب إدخال (أل) على المضاف*. تقول:

انظر الرجلَ *العابرَ* النهرِ الآنَ / غداً. [ولنا أن نقول، بإعمال اسم الفاعل المحلّى بأل: انظر الرجلَ العابرَ النهرَ أمسِ / الآن / غداً (بنصْبِ النهرَ، لا بإضافته إلى العابر!).]

See the last passage, the word النهرِ is in the genitive case for the present and the future (الآن / غداً) but for the past (أمسِ) the word النهرَ is put in the accusative because of إعمال اسم الفاعل not because of the annexation so here in this case there is no annexation ...  we just have a participle which acts like its verb...

*Finally this passage is clearer / more explicit :*

3-3- وتكون إضافة اسم الفاعل (من الفعل المتعدي) إلى مفعوله *معنوية* *فتقع مواقع المعارف*، *ويمتنع إدخال (أل) على المضاف* في الحالات الآتية:

§ * إذا دلَّت على المُضِيّ* (بِقَريْنة، وللقرينة الاعتبار الأول)، نحو:

]الحمد لله فاطرِ السموات والأرض[.
جاء الرجلُ عابرُ النهرِ أمسِ.
جاء الرجلُ مُنقِذ الطفلِ من الغرق.
اعتُقل الرجلُ قاطعُ الطريقِ.
سُجن الرجلُ سارق المصْرِفِ.


----------



## Abbe

Yes, it seems like you are right!


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Salut,

So for now, the question* remains unanswered...

* Given that the active participle التارِكِ is defined by article al and that it expresses an action which took place in the past (which implies, from what we have seen, that التارِكِ البِكْرِيِّ cannot be a  إضافة لفظية): why the noun  البِكْرِيِّ is in the genitive case and not in the accusative case ?

أَنا ابْنُ التارِكِ البِكْرِيِّ بِشْرٍ عليه الطَّيْرُ تَرْقُبُهُ وُقُوْعًا


----------

